# Ok, im making this happen- for real this time!



## DendroDanny (Jul 17, 2010)

so, for the past few years I've played around with the idea of dart frogs, bought a couple terrariums planning on getting a pair, but for one reason or another the things have always ended up used for something else. so, I want to finally get on the ball with this and get into the hobby in full. I do have some questions, however. would this

(either the 18X18X18 or the 24X18X18 type) be a good setup for a pair of either D. Azureus, D. Tinctorius, D. Leucomelas, or P. Teribilis. I have read good and bad things from all of these species and they fit my criteria of what Im looking for in a first frog, in that they are large, somewhat bold and relatively hardy, before I try my hand at other frogs. I have good experience with planted terrariums but would like to build a water feature that looks natural instead of still water or mist nozzles only. so, if you can give me some help in narrowing it down to a single species I want to try first, and some links for making a waterfall. thanks everyone.


----------



## ibytencode (Mar 25, 2012)

I don't usually toot my own horn but here are a few links of my own that can help you get started on Viv construction:

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/81146-diy-i-have-tank-done.html

About the water fall:
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/80827-now-what.html

Hmm, can't help you on the vivarium you plan on purchasing, but I'm sure others have some input on it.


----------



## traderumors (Apr 8, 2012)

I just received the below from petstore.com. Zoo Med, not Exo Terra, but looks really nice and great price. I got the 18x18x24.

Zoo Med Naturalistic Terrariums


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

there's nothing wrong with that vivarium itself. however you would want to set it up using these guidelines. New England Herpetoculture LLC - Vivarium Construction 101
Josh's Frogs How-To Guides » Blog Archive » Terrarium Construction


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

I would think the leucs would do best in the 18x18x18 of the species you are looking at. Everything else would benefit from the extra floor space provided by the 24x18x18 (not to say the leucs wouldn't like more space too)


----------



## DendroDanny (Jul 17, 2010)

Im looking for something that is an active, bold frog that calls nicely when the right conditions are presented to the frogs, so I might get some leucs, but I really like the other ones. Im not sure which species I should try first, but what, between D. Tinc, D. Leuco, and P. Teribilis would be the best for a beginner ( I omitted the Azureus because alot of people say its great for beginners and I want opinions on the other frogs.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Well then leucs or terribilis will be your best bet for something to call. Tincs (and azureus, which are tincs) have a very soft call. 

As far as general care goes, the one nice option with terribilis (when they are close to maturity) is they will take the small sized crickets you can get at your local pet store. This way if you have hiccups in your ff production there is an easy backup plan.


----------



## DendroDanny (Jul 17, 2010)

well, hopefully the flys won't be an issue if I have several good cultures, but I guess I'll see about the teribilis and maybe once I get some more confidence with these guys maybe a pair of tincs for the patterns.


----------



## rachel1 (Apr 12, 2012)

I am relatively new to frogs and haven't had any issues with flies. I just make new cultures once a week, so I always have backups on hand. I have Leucs and Azureus, and have found them both easy and bold species. The leucs are much more stunning in person than in any pictures. The azureus is sometimes considered a color morph of D. tinctorious, so requirements will be similar for all these species. I would say to pick the one that you find most appealing. If you do your research, you should have good luck with any of the species you mention.


----------



## DendroDanny (Jul 17, 2010)

ok, I think I'll try a P. Terribilis first, since they seem a bit more flexible and are definitelybold frogs. Does anyone know anyone who breeds and sells the yellow phase P. Terribilis near NC/ eastern USA? (I wish I had started this a couple months ago because there is a reptile show nearby in a week and there are usually frog breeders there, and I could have probably found one/ a pair then.) also, what is the average price for a pair of the yellow phase (Ive looked but Ive found prices all over the board from $50 a frog to $100+)


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Hey wait, you're in NC! We are having an Exotic Animal show in Raleigh, next weekend. Under the Canopy Farms will be there and they usually have terribilis. Not sure how far away you are. Here's a link to the show. 

Gila Productions Raleigh

Looks like a 2-3 hour drive.


----------



## DendroDanny (Jul 17, 2010)

frogface said:


> Hey wait, you're in NC! We are having an Exotic Animal show in Raleigh, next weekend. Under the Canopy Farms will be there and they usually have terribilis. Not sure how far away you are. Here's a link to the show.
> 
> Gila Productions Raleigh
> 
> Looks like a 2-3 hour drive.


Yeah I mentioned that in my last post. Its about an hour and 45 minutes or so on a good day to Raleigh, and I was planning to go, but I dont have anything to keep frogs in right now if they had the yellow phase Im looking for, unless you count a 30 gallon fish tank that house my orchid/ nepenthes terrarium, and if they dont ship im not sure when I could pick them up later. but at the very least I could check out the cages and such and maybe fond a reasonably priced vivarium setup.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

You'll want to keep them in a quarantine for a bit, anyway, before you toss them into your fancy new tank. Just get a lidded tub from WalMart, add some damp paper towels or sphagnum moss, some vines, and you're good to go while you work on your tank. 

You could check with Under the Canopy about what they'll be bringing (the site is not always up to date). Also Jeff, from Carolina Dart Frogs, will be there. 

Here are links to their sites: 
Under The Canopy Farms
www.CarolinaDartFrogs.com - Home


----------



## DendroDanny (Jul 17, 2010)

well, I have plenty of quarantine tanks and plenty of live pilea, pothos, and other terrarium plants that could make a place for one for a while while a cage breaks in if there happens to be a limited availability of the frog im looking for, but I want to avoid that. but, if there will be some frog breeders there, it would be definitely worth a look. I remember seeing tincs, leucs, azureus, and some other random frogs in the past, so I'll keep my eyes open for terribilis. I hope I can find some good cage supplies while I'm there, Ive seen nice terrariums go for reasonable prices there.


----------

